# Max recursion level (500) exceeded.PHP5 port error



## dtto86 (Nov 22, 2011)

I was trying to install php5 from /usr/ports/lang/php5 and running [cmd=]make install clean[/cmd] I am getting error. I don't know why it keeps on repeating.


```
===>    Verifying install for sasl2.2 in /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2
===>   cyrus-sasl-2.1.25_1 depends on package: libtool>=2.4 - found
===>   cyrus-sasl-2.1.25_1 depends on shared library: mysqlclient.18 - found
===>   cyrus-sasl-2.1.25_1 depends on shared library: pq.5 - not found
===>    Verifying install for pq.5 in /usr/ports/databases/postgresql84-client
===>   postgresql-client-8.4.9 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   postgresql-client-8.4.9 depends on shared library: xml2.5 - found
===>   postgresql-client-8.4.9 depends on shared library: krb5.3 - found
===>   postgresql-client-8.4.9 depends on shared library: ldap-2.4.8 - not found
===>    Verifying install for ldap-2.4.8 in /usr/ports/net/openldap24-client
===>   openldap-sasl-client-2.4.26 depends on package: libtool>=2.4 - found
===>   openldap-sasl-client-2.4.26 depends on shared library: sasl2.2 - not found
===>    Verifying install for sasl2.2 in /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2
===>   cyrus-sasl-2.1.25_1 depends on package: libtool>=2.4 - found
===>   cyrus-sasl-2.1.25_1 depends on shared library: mysqlclient.18 - found
===>   cyrus-sasl-2.1.25_1 depends on shared library: pq.5 - not found
===>    Verifying install for pq.5 in /usr/ports/databases/postgresql84-client
===>   postgresql-client-8.4.9 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   postgresql-client-8.4.9 depends on shared library: xml2.5 - found
===>   postgresql-client-8.4.9 depends on shared library: krb5.3 - found
===>   postgresql-client-8.4.9 depends on shared library: ldap-2.4.8 - not found
===>    Verifying install for ldap-2.4.8 in /usr/ports/net/openldap24-client
===>   openldap-sasl-client-2.4.26 depends on package: libtool>=2.4 - found
===>   openldap-sasl-client-2.4.26 depends on shared library: sasl2.2 - not found
===>    Verifying install for sasl2.2 in /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2
===>   cyrus-sasl-2.1.25_1 depends on package: libtool>=2.4 - found
===>   cyrus-sasl-2.1.25_1 depends on shared library: mysqlclient.18 - found
===>   cyrus-sasl-2.1.25_1 depends on shared library: pq.5 - not found
===>    Verifying install for pq.5 in /usr/ports/databases/postgresql84-client
===>   postgresql-client-8.4.9 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   postgresql-client-8.4.9 depends on shared library: xml2.5 - found
===>   postgresql-client-8.4.9 depends on shared library: krb5.3 - found
===>   postgresql-client-8.4.9 depends on shared library: ldap-2.4.8 - not found
===>    Verifying install for ldap-2.4.8 in /usr/ports/net/openldap24-client
make: Max recursion level (500) exceeded.
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/postgresql84-client.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/openldap24-client.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/postgresql84-client.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/openldap24-client.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/postgresql84-client.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/openldap24-client.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/postgresql84-client.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/openldap24-client.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/postgresql84-client.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/openldap24-client.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/postgresql84-client.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/openldap24-client.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/postgresql84-client.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/openldap24-client.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/postgresql84-client.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2.
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2011)

It looks like you enabled pretty much all options on everything. Go back and use the defaults. Or only turn on options you know you need.


----------



## dtto86 (Nov 22, 2011)

I ran [cmd=]make clean[/cmd] [cmd=]make deinstall[/cmd] [cmd=]make config[/cmd] [cmd=]make install clean[/cmd] But still the same thing. Is there any way I can remove all changes when I compile php5 through /usr/ports/lang/php5.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2011)

I think you need to rebuild security/cyrus-sasl2 with the default options. I'd probably also rebuild net/openldap24-client with the default options.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 22, 2011)

dtto86 said:
			
		

> I ran "make clean","make deinstall" ,"make config" ,"make install clean".But still same thing.Is there any way I can remove all changes when I compiling php5 through /usr/ports/lang/php5



`# make rmconfig-recursive`


----------



## dtto86 (Nov 22, 2011)

Installed.Thanks SirDice


----------

